# Surplus stores



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Apr 2004)

Are there any surplus stores close to Yonge and Steeles, Thornhill Ontario? (Toronto). I checked around, and I was told that the closest one was in Aurora but it shut down. I find this hard to believe though..

Id love to stop by one and check out what they‘ve got. See what cool gadgets and toys i can get..


----------



## G-spot (25 Apr 2004)

Theres a big one at yonge and wellesly, but thats far from thronhill.


----------



## XJimmy (25 Apr 2004)

Are you familiar with the surplus store near Yonge and Adelaide ?  It may be a bit out of your way.  They sell a variety of gear from different countries.  I have not personally bought anything here so cannot comment on prices.  Whew, first post ever....done.


----------



## chriscalow (28 Apr 2004)

There is a good one on Dufferin st.  A few minutes south south of the Yorkdale Mall.   It‘s called Beaver Surplus.  The desk guy is kind of a "know it all", but apart from that, they have a decent selection of whatever you should need.


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by QY Rang cdt:
> [qb] It‘s called Beaver Surplus. [/qb]


When I was looking up the location of this store, I was having problems with it because i was looking it up as Beaver Surplus. In case anyone else is having trouble, look under Beaver‘s Surplus


----------



## kurokaze (28 Apr 2004)

There‘s one at Hwy 7 and West Beaver creek road called Creative Outdoor.

Here‘s the address:

280 West Beaver Creek Road, 
Richmond Hill, ON 
L4B 3Z1


----------



## GrahamD (28 Apr 2004)

I really like the surplus store thats near Yonge and Wellsley, it‘s quite large and they have a lot of interesting stuff.

The guys who work there are pressure salesmen, but if you make it clear that you‘re just looking around and you‘ll let them know if you need some help, then they leave you alone.
I bought all my clothes for paintball there, and I got a mint condition US Army issue chemical resistant woodland camo jacket for my little brother for about $16.  They wanted about $150 for the large sized ones that were part of the set.  They are really good for making deals like that.

On the other end of the spectrum is the surplus store across the street from the Moss Park Armoury (Queen + Jarvis).
Anyway, it‘s really small, way overpriced, and one of the guys who works there is a real prick.
I mean, I‘ve dealt with rude sales people before, but this guy was far and away the biggest (bumhole) I‘ve ever encountered while shopping.
He snuck up behind me and violently snatched some pants I was looking at from my hand, and actually yelled at me that if I wanted to look at anything he was going to show it to me, he didn‘t need "anybody" to mess up his shelves. (not that I‘d even taken anything off his shelves prior to the pants)
Then he yelled "well what the @#$% are you looking for?" as I stood there gaping at him.

Needless to say, I had a few words of my own to express to him and his partner before I left.

I was absolutely stunned.  I was clean, reasonably dressed, made good eye contact with them and said hello as I walked in.  I was with my girlfriend (at the time) who looks even more respectable than me, I had money and real intentions toward buying some stuff.  It was a totally uncalled for and unprovoked attack.

Anyway, obviously the guy felt there was some reason why I should be treated like that, but really there wasn‘t, and I hope no one spends money there. Ever.  Like I said, it‘s overpriced anyway.


----------



## NormR (30 Apr 2004)

OK... surplus stores...
here‘s my GTA. List...

Beaver‘s Surplus Exchange
3269 Dufferin St., 416-784-1161

The Army Store
20 Bermondsey Rd, Unit #5, 416-759-8038

Angies Outdoor & Surplus
80 Dunlop st, Barrie, 705-721-1776

Save-More Surplus store
114 Queen St. E., 416368-3536

Creative Outdoor and Sporting Goods Centre
280 West Beaver Creek, 905-709-1535

why not add to this one for the GTA...


----------



## chriscalow (30 Apr 2004)

There used to be booths at the Stoufville flea market, and at the 400 flea market.  I‘ll try to find out if they are still there.


----------



## CI Dumaran (2 May 2004)

BE WARNED!

Savemore... Bad service.

The only reason I go there sometimes, is that they have certain items that other surplus stores in the GTA do not have.

By far. Beavers is the best, then Creative.

The owner of Beaver‘s and SWAT SHOP is Larry Beaver... He is a great guy, I‘ve been giving business to them with my cadet corp for many many years.

I spend a long time just lounging throught store, he asked me if I would like to pay rent because I spend so much time there... LOL

The other dude is Chris. Nice guy, knows a bunch.

The lady is very nice too but she is usually in SWAT SHOP which is right next door.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (2 May 2004)

Beavers is by far the best surplus store in the GTA. I don‘t like Creative that much. I dunno why I just dislike it.


----------



## Slim (3 May 2004)

At work we buy all our teamstuff from the SWAT SHOP. Can‘t helpbut go next door and breath the "army" aroma coming off the clothes.

Beaver‘s has Russian night vision gear which is neat and could come in handy if you have several hundred bucks burning a gaping hole in your pocket.

Then there are the "Arnie-Conan" swords on the wall...
"sigh"


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2004)

Rip-mores, err I mean save mores.  Avoid at all costs.  All the prices are jacked up because Moss Park Armoury is right across the street.  The dude makes his money on people how need kit for an ex but forgot it at that night (like me a few times), cadets at MPA, and all the crackheads and such who buy old 3 season coats from him.  

There is another store that claims to be army surplus right across the street from Filmores Hotel (Dundas/Jarvis).

Central Surplus at Yonge/Wellesley is ok, I find over half the stuff they have is pure camping/outdoor stuff and not, army surplus.  Can‘t go wrong with Beaver‘s/Swat Shop.

R Nicohlls  (there is one in Scarborough at on Warden Ave north of St. Clair, and one in Missisauga but I do not know were it is)while not Army surplus does sell police/military tactical gear (kneepads, camelbak stuff, gloves, boots) there website is  http://www.rnicholls.com/online_en.html  . They also sell black Canadian Forces style pants. There only problem is they tend to be a bit expensive and every now and then they go through a phase were they only sell to police/security/army and not to the public.


----------



## CI Dumaran (3 May 2004)

I like R Nichohlls too.. but as you said.. I‘m not made of cash... LOL

I wish. They have some nice Blackhawk Industries vests and gear.


----------



## sguido (2 Jul 2004)

I'll throw in recommending Beavers Surplus (3269 Dufferein St., 416-784-1161)...friendly service, ok prices, and they, and the SWAT Shop next door, don't make life more difficult by selling certain items to just anyone.

Creative Outdoor (280 West Beaver Creek Rd., Unit 6), on the other hand, will sell to *anyone* with the $$$.  Personally, I don't like certain members of society purchasing knock-off ASP's over the counter....but that isn't for this thread.

Oakville Outdoor (130 Speers Rd., 905-842-0943) is friendly, albeit a bit uninformed about certain items.  Do a bit of research before going there, as some staff don't know the difference, for example, between an IMP and an MRE.  But you're on this board...I'll assume you've done your research!

As for Save-More...heh...doesn't surprise me.  Those guys were...hmmm, how shall I put it..."a piece of work" back in the early 80's.  Overpriced, obnoxious, ignorant.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (12 Jul 2004)

Hello Folks,
        I have been in the Military surplus business for over a decade and have worked for and or done business with most of the afore mentioned retailers. There are many more dealers and stostoriescould tell. I am now in the process of opening a retail location in Mississauga. Lakeshore Rd. Two lights west of Hurontario. That's Port Credit. If you have any questions about where or who to get stuff from I have an e-mail address sales@armyissue.com. I hope to be open for walk-in business by Aug 1 04. I will carry Army surplus and Law enforcement products as well. If you have any questions, suggestions or recommendations please send them to me. 

Thank you 
Jeroon
ARMY ISSUE


----------



## RCSigsCollector (30 Jul 2004)

Another good surpus store and it also carries some real antique militaria and demiled weapons is Hero Army Surplus, 1240 Philip Murray Ave., Unit #11 Oshawa.


----------



## CF_Lifer (30 Jul 2004)

NO! Heros is NOT Good. He adds 300% to the Original Price that he pays for it. You're talking about putting a set of '82 Pat webbing together for no less than $100. I've seen him buy kit, and then put it directly on the shelf for 3 times the price...then try to SELL it to ME! They have expanded, and have alot more kit now...but if you want to go shopping, go somewhere in Toronto. 
You're talking about shelling out more than $6000 for a Demilled weapon. And thats just the Thompson. He wants close to $10 000 for his MG42!


----------



## MikeM (31 Jul 2004)

Agreed, Hero is a rip-off. A set of OD combats will run you for close to 90 bucks, if not more. Ridiculous.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Aug 2004)

Thought I might suggest to ppl who have the name & location of surplus stores to share, I have created a 'surplus store database' in off topic. so far it is a little lacking, but I am sure that with your added contribututions, it will become a helpful resourse for people seeking military (and related) goods.


----------



## BDTyre (6 Aug 2004)

For anyone in the Vancouver, BC area, Dave's Surplus and Westleys Surplus -both in New Westminster- are quite good.  I've not been to Westleys (I've heard from friends), but the staff at Dave's are very friendly, their prices are decent and you get a discount if you're in the forces or law enforcement.


----------



## bigwig (6 Aug 2004)

LOL yeah heros is a joke. I hate the idea of even buying paintballs and C02 from them. Dont even think about buying anything electronic from there because it will break as soon as you take it out of the box. And when you walk in they always call you "boss" or "cheif" or something rediculus like that and its just annoying how they're always on your case about buying something of theirs.


----------



## JBP (12 Aug 2004)

People, people... An idea...

If any of you are in the reserves, in the Linc+Welland Regiment, they have an "agreement" with the local army surplus store of 15% off EVERYTHING. I haven't been there for along time so I don't know if they still honor it, since it wasn't "official" and all. But hey, why not organize something like that up in TO with that Beaver place you all like???

Just an idea, hope I'm not getting any sh*t hitting the fan by saying that if any higher-up's are reading...

Joe


----------



## alexk (12 Aug 2004)

bigwig said:
			
		

> LOL yeah heros is a joke. I hate the idea of even buying paintballs and C02 from them. Dont even think about buying anything electronic from there because it will break as soon as you take it out of the box. And when you walk in they always call you "boss" or "cheif" or something rediculus like that and its just annoying how they're always on your case about buying something of theirs.



O god i hate the boss and chief crap 

Hero army surplus has to be the absolute worst place on earth


----------



## bluesmaster (26 Aug 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a replica Victoria Cross or some other medals?

I think Central Surplus is awesome.  The guy knows my brother so he gave him a discount on British expiremental desert DPM.  I also got a DPM tunik for $42.  That's good right?

My friend got a whole US woodland uniform with some badges and stuff on it at Kensington Market for $8.  Anyone ever been there?


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

ANY surplus stores in Hamilton Ontario???

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## D-n-A (2 Sep 2004)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> For anyone in the Vancouver, BC area, Dave's Surplus and Westleys Surplus -both in New Westminster- are quite good.   I've not been to Westleys (I've heard from friends), but the staff at Dave's are very friendly, their prices are decent and you get a discount if you're in the forces or law enforcement.



Daves is pretty much the best surplus store I've been to, lots of good stuff in their store, their friendly and have good prices, plus I like my discount there   ;D


bluesmaster, why do you want a Victoria Cross and other medals? Just for a collection or?
Also, it'll be pretty much near impossible to find a VC for sale, maybe a repro/knock off, best bet for that would be ebay or something.


----------



## bluesmaster (3 Sep 2004)

Yea just for a collection.  It's an LCF (looking cool factor)


----------



## Danjanou (3 Sep 2004)

bluesmaster, 

Although I'm loathe to consider a VC part of the LCF, as long as you don't plan on wearing it around town.

You might want to try 
Canadian Medals Mounting Shop in Nova Scotia http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/medals.cmms

They have/had a supply of replicas, although Ii'm not sure about the VC.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (7 Sep 2004)

Hello Folks, great shop in Hamilton, 

Ottawa Boot & Surplus Store   
88 Ottawa Street North 
Hamilton, ON 
L8H 3Z1

 Tel: 905-544-6858 

Happy Hunting
sales@armyissue.com


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (7 Sep 2004)

SWEET!!! I hope to get into that store ASAP!! Thanks for that tid bit of info there!!


----------



## THEARMYGUY (1 Oct 2004)

HERO=BAD

BEAVER=GOOD

I read in a previous post about the guy at Hero's saying "hey chief" and such.  I never really thought about it but yeah it was really annoying!!


Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## TOArmyChick (4 Oct 2004)

Hm.  I tend to shop at Save More quite often.  The old guy behind the counter doesn't seem to be around lately, which definitely makes the shopping experience more pleasurable.  Otherwise, they know what they're doing, and their prices are decent for what you're getting, which is good condition used stuff, and lots of new stuff.  Haha, my dad used to and still does shop there.  They have been in biz for a really long time (what is it now...50 years or something?) and they do treat cadets well with a discount.  I dunno.  

Yonge/Wellesley is not my favourite place to go, I know that.  But on occasion, if you need a size another store doesn't have, they might.  And Beaver's is good too.

Cheers!


----------



## Speedy G (20 Oct 2004)

Hey, do you know any stores in Alberta? If do, please tell!!


----------



## QORvanweert (20 Oct 2004)

creatve outdoors is right by my house and I have gotten alot of good paintball equipment from there for reasonable prices... other then that, I would recommend LeBarons for alot of stuff, like knives. not necessarily military but good socks have never killed anyone...


----------



## super6 (11 Nov 2004)

I have to say, that if you want to try oakville outdoor, it is wise to do your research, but they will do trades on certain items and you can haggle. Triple A in  Kensignton market is a great place to find US ww2 items, their knowledge is very dull though and the store is way too packed. I have been to beaver, pricey, but they have some great deals on canadian surplus items, another place in the area is m and m's. wTalk to the owner he will give great deals on insignia and clothing and can order several wanted items at unbelievable prices, look this pl  : :gunner: :akimbo: :flame: :mg: :sniper: :cam: :rocket:


----------



## lock34 (11 Nov 2004)

Save More Surplus' Bad Rap

I was visiting Toronto with a friend on October 30th.  I decided to browse Save More Surplus which is Queen and Jarvis at Moss Park.  When I  was browsing the store. I decided to try on one of the helmets.  I tried on the helmet and I was to put it back on the shelf, the store keeper snatched the helmet from my hands and told me that the helmets are not to be touched.  When I am in Angies in Barrie,  she lets me try on her hats and helmets.

I think Save More Surplus will probably lose business becuase many customers will not shop there anymore due to the ignorance and rude sales pitches Save More uses.  

I thought with the name of Save More,  I thought everything will be cheap and the owners are willing to make barters and discounts on their stuff.  Many customers were misled by the name and went elsewhere to spend their money.  If enough complaints for Save More are filed,  someone may take them to the Labour Relations Board for the ignorant staff.  I hope the people of Save More will give me a good discount if I shop there at a later date.


----------



## 48Highlander (11 Nov 2004)

most of us at MPA refer to them as "Spendmore's" or "Saveless".  Only thing I use 'em for is if I managed to misplace my boot blousers, and/or am running out of shoe polish and aren't going to be in a Canex anytime soon.  Their military discount DOES make the prices a bit lower than other surplus stores I've been to, but thanks to their attitude I so my best to stay away from that place.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 Nov 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> BEAVER=GOOD



lol, truer words were never spoken.....

Well i have only ever been to Angies out of all the ones listed, and i wont buy anyhting from there. They do about a 200-300% markup on all military kit they get. I only use it for stuff i forgot, and am about to go on ex(like your "spendmores")


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Aug 2008)

just a little further west, and you can also visit Army Issue, in port credit. Jeroon's got a pretty good collection of clothing etc, and he can also get some stuff in if you request it.


----------



## seccee99 (27 Aug 2008)

Does anyone know where i can buy a set of desert CADPAT's?

Thanks


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

seccee99 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can buy a set of desert CADPAT's?
> 
> Thanks



Ummm, yeah, about that, you won't be able to get the real ones. I have zero clue about the fake ones, but the real ones go into quarantine when a deployed soldier returns. Not that there is anything wrong with them per se, it's just that they have to be returned and put through a cleaning process. That's about all I'll say on it. Happy hunting for the fake ones though.


----------



## Loachman (27 Aug 2008)

Army Outfitters on Avenue Road, Toronto.

I'm boycotting Toronto due to Chairman Miller's idiotic firearms-related beeblings and shooting club evictions, but I'll make an exception in this case.

Edit for clarification: As a Surplus Shop, not a source for CADPAT AR. The closest that you are likely to come to CADPAT AR is MARPAT, which Dave has, but it is not the same.

Drop Zone Tactical has their CADPAT AR Recce Smock, but it costs.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

I should point out that worn out & torn CADPAT clothing in both TW and AR will not be made available to the public via surplus stores.  If it's still in good shape when it is returned to stores, it is cleaned and goes back on the shelf for the next guy.
If it's not in good shape when it is returned to stores, it goes into a shredder (glorified tree chipper in LFQA) & disposed of as itsy-bitty pieces of fabric.


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Aug 2008)

CADPAT is treated as a controlled commodity and must be disposed of, something to do with the copyright? or chemical compostion?? The Supply techs out there should know the real answer.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

As was pointed out in an earlier post, you can certainly find used MARPAT in the surplus stores.
I know that the Cdn CADPAT was NOT supposed to be disposed of via whatever "crown assets disposal" is called these days.
If an area is screwing the pooch or if the rule has been ammended - so be it but, I got to see one batch being shredded about 2 yrs ago... and they certainly were being thourough doing it.


----------



## seccee99 (28 Aug 2008)

What about desert boots, do they sell them in the surplus stores too? Haven't been in one in ages.....

Mide as well get the whole kit and kaboodle......


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

There is no reason why you wouldn't find the boots.... (xcept that they might be beaten to hell)
why don't you go to one and find out ???


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2008)

seccee99 said:
			
		

> What about desert boots, do they sell them in the surplus stores too? Haven't been in one in ages.....



Most likely. Aftermarket ones can be found in a variety of places, such as CP Gear, One Shot Tactical, Drop Zone Tactical, and Soldier Gear in Angus. Most people prefer them to the issue ones. Sizing and shape vary between manufacturers, so mail order can be a problem. The closest source of which I know to you where you could try them on would be Soldier Gear in Angus, which carries SWATs and Magnums (I had two pair of Magnums purchased there for me by Borden Base Supply as the issued ones would not fit).



			
				seccee99 said:
			
		

> Mide as well get the whole kit and kaboodle......



Somebody is going to ask "Why?"


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> ...pair of desert SWATs for $13!! Welcos for $20! ... $30 for a good set of Welco deserts



Used, I presume.


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I should point out that worn out & torn CADPAT clothing in both TW and AR will not be made available to the public via surplus stores.  If it's still in good shape when it is returned to stores, it is cleaned and goes back on the shelf for the next guy.
> If it's not in good shape when it is returned to stores, it goes into a shredder (glorified tree chipper in LFQA) & disposed of as itsy-bitty pieces of fabric.



Just to add to this. The only time CADPAT isn't shredded into teensy-weensy pieces would be when they decide to turn some into rags for use on base. Again, the distribution of said rags isn't widespread, mostly just for checking oil or painting and the such. At least the manual states that some CADPAT may be used in this fashion. Other than that, as pointed out (and I've been PM'ing with the OP about some of the rules) they are either returned to stock, or shredded AND burned (at least that's how it was explained to me in Borden).


Boots, as they are not CADPAT, and therefore not controlled are available in surplus stores. Not sure how easy the desert boots are to find though.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

chapeski....
I find the fabric in shirts and pants does not lend itself that well for oil & paint rags.... unless I'm wearing at the time of the spill ;(

Like I said.... nice big wood chipper in Montreal to do the dirty deed (for Montreal & St Jean)


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Just to add to this. The only time CADPAT isn't shredded into teensy-weensy pieces would be when they decide to turn some into rags for use on base. Again, the distribution of said rags isn't widespread, mostly just for checking oil or painting and the such. At least the manual states that some CADPAT may be used in this fashion. Other than that, as pointed out (and I've been PM'ing with the OP about some of the rules) they are either returned to stock, or shredded AND burned (at least that's how it was explained to me in Borden).
> 
> 
> Boots, as they are not CADPAT, and therefore not controlled are available in surplus stores. Not sure how easy the desert boots are to find though.



Actually, new message out just last week on cadpat and it's destruction ... I passed it on to the IC Clothing here, but didn't read it over well myself - but there's something in there about being able to dispose of locally in dumpsters (once destroyed etc). I'll have to put 'er up when I have time - that won't be tomorrow ... Freedom of the City Parade practise to go yell at - I'll need soothing beer for my throat come 1600hrs.  8)

We ordered up our own "glorified woodchipper" here last month so we can look after our own demil ... it's sitting on some desk in PWGSC now because it just happens to be more than that old 40K limit. Should see it arrive sometime next century.


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Hey Geo,

I've never seen them used in this fashion personally, however in our little bible, not sure of the exact ref, but it does state that they can be used for rags if the condition warrants. If you want I can play Vern and find it for you tomorrow when I'm at work if you want. (She'll probably quote it verbatim and proper current reference just off memory, she's good like that!)


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

LOL
IIRC, the fella at stores told me the chipper was bought for St Jean... and the darned thing filtered down to Longue Pointe....


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Wow, Vern you are psychic I think, writing that as I made mine. Being in the Combat Supply end I'm not in with today's new message. And yeah, should have gone with the Binford 5100 Chipper instead of the Binford 6100, that 40K limit is a pain isn't it? (Not that I know personally, but I know others that deal with it)


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> LOL
> IIRC, the fella at stores told me the chipper was bought for St Jean... and the darned thing filtered down to Longue Pointe....



Well, just so you know --- Halifax also has a big chipper for Demil purposes; that's where we currently take our all-expenses paid trips to when we are disposing from R&D --- someone has to be on hand to sign that "Certified Destructed IAW CTAT/ITAR Regulations" ...

Our equip will still go there.   The shredder we ordered is strictly for textiles.


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Our equip will still go there.   The shredder we ordered is strictly for textiles.


Sneaky sneaky


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Sneaky sneaky



No, not at all. "Contractor, contractor."  :-\


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

Well, you do get the odd paid trip. I guess it's a perk of the job sometimes. I bet you can't wait for the muncher though.  Does it do highly classified docs too?


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> ...  Does it do highly classified docs too?



Geez, you know I can't answer that.  8)


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2008)

I just thought if it did fabric it might do paper too. Would really tick off (insert generic office supplies store here) if you used that instead of buying the el cheapo paper shredder.


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I just thought if it did fabric it might do paper too. Would really tick off (insert generic office supplies store here) if you used that instead of buying the el cheapo paper shredder.



Yep. We probably go through 4 _el cheapos_ a quarter in the MPO world ... %&^%%#$ National Standing Offers ...


----------

